# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تعاني من قسوة القلب ...

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*السؤال: أحسن الله إليكم. هذه سائلة رمزت لأسمها ب ع س ل تقول: مشكلتي فضيلة الشيخ، هي أن قلبي قاسي حتى أنه من شدة القسوة؟**

الشيخ: أعوذ بالله، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
**
السؤال:**نعوذ بالله من ذلك، أنه إذا توفي شخص من أقاربي لا أبكي ولا تدمع عيناي إلا بعد المحاولات، هل هذه القسوة تمنع عدم قبول صلاتي وصيامي وغير ذلك من الأعمال؟ وهل هذا من نقص إيماني يا فضيلة الشيخ؟ وهل إذا تصدقت على الفقراء تزيل هذه القسوة من قلبي؟**

الجواب:**

الشيخ: نعم. بعض الناس عندهم قسوة القلب وليس قلبه ليناً، فتجده لا يخشى وإن أصيب بأعظم المصائب نسأل الله العافية، قلبه متحجر كالحجارة أو أشد قسوة، ومن أسباب لين القلب قراءة القرآن الكريم، فإنه يلين القلب إذا قرأه الإنسان بسبب تتبع وتنعم ألان قلبه، بدليل قول الله تعالى: ﴿لَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً مُتَصَدِّعاً مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ﴾،هذا وهو جبل حصى، ويقول بن عبد القوي رحمه الله في داليته المشهورة:* *        وحافظ على درس القرآن    فإنه يلين قلباً قاسياً متجمد**ومن ذلك أي مما يلين القلب قراءة السيرة النبوية  على صاحبها أفضل السلام وأتم التحية، فإن قراءة السيرة لها تأثير عجيب على القلب؛ لأنه يتذكر الإنسان وكأنه مع الصحابة فيلين قلبه. ومنها أي من أسباب لين القلب، رحمة الأطفال والتلطف معهم، فإن ذلك يلين القلب وله تأثير عجيب، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم: «ارحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء». ومن أسباب لين القلب، سماع المواعظ والقصائد التي تحي القلب، ولذلك تجد الرجل إذا سمع قصيدة مؤثرة يخشى قلبه وتدمع عينه. ومن أسباب ذلك من أسباب لين القلب، حضور القلب في الصلاة، فإن ذلك من أسباب الخشوع ولين القلب، نسأل الله تعالى أن يلين قلوبنا وأن يعيذنا من قسوة القلب.

*



http://zadgroup.net/bnothemen/content/13263?q=السيرة

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

نسأل الله ان يرزقنا الخشوع والخضوع لة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

[quote=أم علي طويلبة علم;714799]*ومنها أي من أسباب لين القلب، رحمة الأطفال والتلطف معهم، فإن ذلك يلين القلب وله تأثير عجيب.

*جزاكم الله خيرا .
لاسيما الأيتام .
وفي الحديث : "إن أردت تليين قلبك ، فأطعم المسكين وامسح رأس اليتيم " . الصحيحة ( 854 )

----------

